# Snakes, not sharks, worry Gold Coast



## euphorion (Sep 28, 2011)

Snakes, not sharks, worry Gold Coast visitors: deadly eastern browns at Main Beach | Courier Mail

Read the comments on this article. IDIOCY! Got my hackles up that's for sure.


----------



## Gibblore (Sep 28, 2011)

Yea these guys are a problem down there every year when I was living in main beach we only saw 2 on the walk ways over 2 years so not as bad as the paper says


----------



## Serpentess (Sep 28, 2011)

Man... I agree shooshoo, some of those comments just made me grumpy. Ugh, I hate the common idea that 'The only good snake is a dead snake'. 

I personally think the government should have some sort of information ad saying 'Yes, it is illegal to kill snakes. No, they won't harm you unless you get too close. If you know of a snake in a public area call your local snake catcher.' And then have a website for people to go to with more information and names and numbers of registered snake relocaters. Would save many innocent snakes lives I'm sure, as the general public feel that it is 'their responsibilty' as an Australian to kill snakes in residential areas.


----------



## miss2 (Sep 28, 2011)

it makes me sad that people are really that stupid, horrible and DUMB that they believe these things should just be killed.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Sep 28, 2011)

People are idiots. Can't say anymore then that otherwise I would be suspended.


----------



## euphorion (Sep 28, 2011)

Yup, i just got more and more irritated as i read through them. I've come across loads of Browns and RBBs over the years, most of the Browns being at the coast from the Goldie through the Ballina but it's just part and parcel of being in the area. I think, 'WOW! Can't believe i just saw a (such and such) luckyyyyyy' and go on my merry way making sure to just let anyone travelling in that direction know that there is a (such and such) up the path to keep their eyes open, never had any complaints. I really go batty when people try telling me their opinions on killing snakes, especially the boasters. Having said that i love nothing more than getting out my 'pet' animals and actually EDUCATING people.

RRrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr i feel like shoving a coaster down the throats of some of these morons.


----------



## Tassie97 (Sep 28, 2011)

OH MY GOSH annoys me so bad 
"*Dannyboy of Suburbia *_Posted at 8:24 PM September 27, 2011_Just wait till one of them kill a child, then maybe the council will start to cull the bloody poisonous animals. So irresponsible that they put a snakes life ahead of a human beings.​Comment 1 of 17"

why should we put a human life over a snakes life? 

it was no problem till we came along :x


----------



## Fuscus (Sep 28, 2011)

Tassie97 said:


> Just wait till one of them kill a child, then maybe the council will start to cull the bloody poisonous animals. So irresponsible that they put a snakes life ahead of a human beings.


I posted two questions.
1/How many children have been killed this year by snake?
2/How many children have been killed this year by human?


----------



## Tassie97 (Sep 28, 2011)

Fuscus said:


> Two questions.
> 1/How many children have been killed this year by snake?
> 2/How many children have been killed this year by human?


exactly!


----------



## Wild~Touch (Sep 28, 2011)

I'd rather be "attacked" by a brown than some of the thugs hanging around the streets down there


----------



## D3pro (Sep 28, 2011)

> *popesicola of vatican *_Posted at 10:31 AM Today_There is a plague of lounge snakes in the city of canberra,this species is the deadliest reptiles in Australia. They come out into populated areas once every three years,they seem quite harmless,but beware their venom is deadly, enough toxin in one bite could kill the whole nation,and they are very cranky as they have a sleep problem caused by the fact they can not lay straight in bed​Comment 16 of 17



???


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Sep 29, 2011)

> *popesicola of vatican *_Posted at 10:31 AM Today_There is a plague of lounge snakes in the city of canberra,this species is the deadliest reptiles in Australia. They come out into populated areas once every three years,they seem quite harmless,but beware their venom is deadly, enough toxin in one bite could kill the whole nation,and they are very cranky as they have a sleep problem caused by the fact they can not lay straight in bed​Comment 16 of 17 ???



Think that's an attempt at humour based on the uselessness of politicians. If I could figure out if it was pro or anti snake I might figure out if it was funny. 

At least 2 people replied with common sense. Most people who get killed by snakes in Australia were themselves killing snakes, I'm sure that trend will become more and more prelevant as more public education about snakes increases.


----------



## kawasakirider (Sep 29, 2011)

> That is what happens when you leave useless bush land on that strip , it should be bulldozed away and put in something decent that people can enjoy ...
> ​ Comment 17 of 17



What an idiot.


----------



## mmafan555 (Sep 29, 2011)

"enough toxin in one bite could kill the whole nation"

An eastern brown has enough venom to kill 22.5 million people?

The comments are irritatingly stupid to say the least...But people needs to realize this....Human beings are natural morons EVERYWHERE..I know some like to claim that Americans or blah blah blah etc are unusually ignorant or stupid but people are mindless idiots everywhere..Unfortunately, no one country or areas has a monopoly over idiotic close-minded fools..

It would be nice if all the idiots of the world could live together in one country or area...but that's not the case sadly. Your going to run into dumbasses everywhere you go. Only difference is that in some places the % of closeminded idiots to reasonable people is higher( say Texas) and in other places it is lower.


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Sep 29, 2011)

These are the same people calling for maggies to be culled...


----------



## camspeed (Sep 29, 2011)

Haha the guy that would rather live in victoria than qld. That's the saddest thing


----------



## Fuscus (Sep 29, 2011)

Fuscus said:


> I posted two questions.
> 1/How many children have been killed this year by snake?
> 2/How many children have been killed this year by human?


My post was not accepted by the paper. Not surprised.



camspeed said:


> Haha the guy that would rather live in victoria than qld. That's the saddest thing


I would rather he live in Victoria than Queensland.

And I have seen a snake in the mentioned area, I couldn't ID it then (brown with black markings) but I wouldn't be surprised if it was a keelback. Of course when Joe Public sees a snake it is always the "deadliest" known.


----------



## kawasakirider (Sep 29, 2011)

mmafan555 said:


> "enough toxin in one bite could kill the whole nation"
> 
> An eastern brown has enough venom to kill 22.5 million people?
> 
> ...



You sure hate Texas...


----------



## mmafan555 (Sep 30, 2011)

wrong thread


----------



## Eddie2257 (Oct 2, 2011)

i just wrote a comment on it i got so angry that people think they are worthless animals, kill one snake save 10 rats?


----------



## euphorion (Oct 2, 2011)

Bahaha, my comment wasn't accepted either


----------



## mmafan555 (Oct 2, 2011)

Not to be a prick...But maybe if Australians didn't seem to love talking up the danger of their snakes...more average people would not be so afraid of them.. If the "most dangerous/venomous in the world OMG OMG" comment wasn't attached to every article about Australian snakes...maybe the common person (who doesn't know anything about snakes) would not be so irrationally afraid of them.

I know the media sucks pretty much in any country but.....


----------



## abnrmal91 (Oct 2, 2011)

shooshoo said:


> Bahaha, my comment wasn't accepted either


Same. It wasn't rude. I just explained that they only strike defensively not aggressively. I find it funny that they only won't to hear what they want and not the actual fact. Unfortunately the general public are idiots.


----------



## ausruss (Oct 7, 2011)

They were mostly from *Geelong* before this years AFL grand final! Don't fret the Maggies did it to themselves.


----------

